# Moving to Houston



## Sgoody (May 10, 2011)

HI all, myself, hubby & 3 kids are planning to move to Houston within the next 3 months and I would appreciate any help on best suburbs, school etc. My kids are ages 5, 7 & 8 and my hubby will be working from various locations around houston. Any help would be great. Many thanks


----------



## JLaw (May 11, 2011)

Sgoody said:


> HI all, myself, hubby & 3 kids are planning to move to Houston within the next 3 months and I would appreciate any help on best suburbs, school etc. My kids are ages 5, 7 & 8 and my hubby will be working from various locations around houston. Any help would be great. Many thanks


HI, I saw your posting and wanted to reach out to you. I'm a real estate agent in Houston TX, I work the greater Houston area and I think I can help you with your search, if you're interested. There is no cost to you, I'm paid by the seller/landlord.

Can you tell my a little about your needs, school (Elementary, Middle, High), how many beds and baths are you looking for, do you like the city life or more suburbs (You get more for your money & tend to be better schools)? 

Are you looking to rent or buy, what is your budget?

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## luvitabroad (May 13, 2011)

IHi. I was born in Houston and most of my family still lives there. I go there at least once a month and have lived all over the city. We sold our last home there to take a job in Tenby, Wales, UK., but are now back in TX. 

Free advice is worth exactly what you pay for it, but Houston is so big (it can take more than one hour to drive across it from one side of Beltway 8 to the other) and so diverse, I would recommend you rent something like an apartment in a central location for 6 months and then decide which area you want to be in. The downtown Houston area has some awesome areas to live in like The Heights, Montrose, etc. and if you are working in the outer areas you are always going out while everyone else is coming in and vice versa. Houston traffic is HORRIBLE. 

My husband and I rented a small house in The Heights and then an apartment for about 6 years and absolutely loved it. There are too many suburbs to list but you can check them out once you get there. Houston has many pluses. A great ballet, symphony, etc. Excellent museums and lots of things for kids. the only drawback is it gets HOT. 

I know Houston and the area like the back of my hand so I'll check back if you have any questions I can help with.


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

Here is an excellent website that I think will really help. 

I see questions there all the time about life in Houston. The answers are from people who live in Houston, have moved to Houston from across the US and outside of the US (eg UK etc). Good luck


Please do not post links to competing sites


----------

